# Belkin F5D6050 Wireless USB Help

## Iamatree

Just want to say so far my first Linux experience has been quite easy and a great learning experience thanks to the Documentation and support this forum provides.

I have to ask for your help but.

I can't get my Wireless USB Network Adapter to work. I'm using a Belkin F5D6050 as the title suggests and have so far worked out that it's an Atmel chipset so I've been endeavouring to get those to work. I'm trying to follow this site, http://www.jmbnet.iinet.net.au/wireless/belkin-howto.htm and not having much success. 

I've downloaded the source, run the make config and make install no problems.  When it says, Check with  lsmod or run  modprobe usb-ohci it returns that it can't find it and also modprobe usbvnetr says the same thing. 

Kind of stuck, I would be grateful for any help.

----------

## zendron

I suggest this driver for the Atmel

USB devices. And here is a thread about it.

zendron

----------

## Iamatree

I followed the instructions in the thread... i type iwconfig and i get:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

I'm thinking maybe I don't have usb setup in my kernel, how can I check this?

----------

## zendron

Check your /usr/src/linux/.config or alternatively cd to /usr/src/linux

and a 'make menuconfig'. Then check USB support.

```

<M> Support for USB

[ ]   USB verbose debug messages

--- Miscellaneous USB options

[*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem

[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

--- USB Host Controller Drivers

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support

<M>   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support

< >   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support

```

This is what you need.  UHCI Alternate / UHCI or OHCI depends on your board, but most PC boards use the UHCI drivers.

zendron

----------

## Iamatree

Ok, I added the USB modules and they are now running when I lsmod.

So I re-did the instructions from the other thread and I still get the same result as before.

----------

## zendron

Hmm, look at /proc/bus/usb/devices if you find there a line

begining with a "P:" containing  the vendor ID "0d5c"

and Product ID "a002" for your Belkin.

----------

## Iamatree

That file's empty   :Confused: 

----------

## zendron

 *Iamatree wrote:*   

> That file's empty  

 

USB is not working, that file should at least contain a few lines

regarding your USB system.

What mainboard/chipset do you have and/or output of lspci ?

zendron

----------

## Iamatree

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

00:0f.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 06)

00:10.0 Communication controller: US Robotics/3Com WinModem

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c900B-TPO [Etherlink XL TPO] (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 01)

```

----------

## zendron

Try this

```
<M>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support
```

That Module is named usb-uhci and should work.

Disable the other one, rebuild your modules and reboot.

Take a look at dmesg, better 'dmesg | more' after rebooting.

BTW check that in make menuconfig --> General setup -->

Support for hot-pluggable devices is enabled, if this is not enabled,

you have to rebuild your kernel too.

zendron

----------

## Iamatree

Sorry I've been away for a bit and it hasn't magically fixed itself   :Mad: 

I get this at the end of my dmesg 

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xd5c/0xa002) is not claimed by any active driver

----------

